# my idiot doctor



## devotchka (Nov 27, 2001)

Well, I guess that a lot of us have stories about moron doctors, so here's mine: I went down to my parents' house for Thanksgiving, and while I was there made it very obvious that I was sick and had a high-maintenance condition which was taking up a good deal of my time. I'm up at school, so I don't see them that often, and though my IBS has been terrible for a long time, it's only recently that I've started to become really public about dealing with it. By that I mean that I had to tell my parents that I couldn't be out long, that I needed to get back to the house to eat and drink, etc. Anyway, the night before I'm going back to my apartment, my mother comes in to talk to me. She says that my doctor--the one I see when I'm visiting my parents--had told her that there wasn't anything physically wrong with me--basically giving her the old "it's all your head" routine. Now, to hear this from anyone is infuriating, as I'm sure you well know. This condition has gotten so hard for me to deal with that I had to drop a class, and I'm battling some pretty debilitating depression as a result of being so sick all the time. And here my mother is telling me that I'm just overreacting (who hasn't heard THAT one?) and inconveniencing people. Like I enjoy dealing with this. Anyway, I showed her a copy of that brochure we have on this site--I can't remember the name offhand--and so she was more understanding after that. Thank goodness for the brochure! Well, I'm going down to visit my parents again in a couple of weeks, and my mother has scheduled an appointment for me with the same doctor. I get so mad thinking about it that I practically can't see straight. Should I just cancel the appointment? (I think I might.) I'm interested in getting Zelnorm, but I guess that isn't so available in the states yet. Anyway, thanks for reading my long post. Any replies are welcomed, since I feel so alone in dealing with this problem.


----------



## SarahJ (Dec 7, 2002)

You are not alone!! I have the good fortune of having very understanding parents (they have dealt with many health issues themselves). However, my boyfriend (whom I live with), thinks that I am a big wimp when I'm lying curled up in a ball on the floor in too much pain to move. I know that he loves me, but people who are in perfect health sometimes have trouble understanding what the rest of us are going through. Thank God for this BB! Try taking the brochure to the doctor's and see what affect it has. If he still says it's all in your head, find another doctor. My doctor hasn't been stellar, but at least she is willing to listen to me and she has heard of IBS and knows that it is real. I think that female doctors may also be more sympathetic to IBS patients, so try to find a woman to work with. Good luck, keep me posted. I'm also a newbie to this, so let me know what works with your doctor so I can try it with mine.







Good luck,Sarah


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

HelloFrom my experience, my family doctor just really didn't want to have anything to do with helping me with my IBS, I think he was a little grossed out







and I didnt even get to go into detail!!!







so I was sent to a specialist, and by the 2nd one I went to on my own (who was really highly reccomended) I found the right doctor. But that said, I had to reveal that I had a problem to some trusted people in order to find that doctor. Also keep in mind that Zelnorm is no miracle drug, because eventaully it will work less over time. Also, I can identify with the situation with your parents, it was like that for a long time with me too. They didn't believe anything was wrong for a long time, but now they are soo supportive, it just takes time.  hope that helps a bitSammie


----------

